# Building Codes Are Stupid



## jar546

[h=2]Building Codes Are Stupid...[/h]I recall a conversation with a city fire chief a few years ago, he had a problem recruiting "fire fighters." In his suburban town, the occurrence of home fires was down and this was largely due to the superior construction methods, materials, and codes. As a result, most of the work and training of his staff had very little to do with fires and a lot to do with medical and other emergencies. And, it seems that fighting fires was much more exciting, and a better recruitment tool. What a nice problem to have! There are fewer fires in new construction, and as a result, it is harder to recruit fire fighters. (And, by the way, I wish we had more codes requiring fire sprinkler systems!)

New homes also use much less fuel for heating and cooling; require fewer plumbing repairs; and are less likely to be built in a swamp. And most of that is due to those "stupid" codes. Codes are not fun to follow. They don't often allow for special circumstances or innovative approaches. Codes are slow to change. And yes, codes contain some "stupid" provisions.

Article credited to:

Information and help for your home: | Sound Home Resource Center


----------



## cda

Not sure if newer homes do not burn, I think that is kind of a myth. Fire does not discriminate.

just like more fires in lower soci areas

Sorry but ems is about 75% of runs in most cities, need to justify the job


----------



## ewenme

I think you're right, cda, that fire does not discriminate, but it does seem to pick on the stupider people. The codes are deaf and dumb, but not really stupid. They are just minimums that are in place to try to help protect the stupid ones in society: those who smoke in bed, turn on the stove and walk away to watch soap operas, plug in Christmas tree lights and forget to water the tree and when it catches fire... well, you know. I often wish for the days of the 1997 UBC where the exceptions were for the residential [mostly] and not today's IRC which is more dense and thicker than the IBC. Simpler times are gone. But then, humans have the propensity to make things much more complex than they need to be. Throw out the computers, i-Phones, and other time-sink thieves, and the world might be a better place to inhabit in general.  OK, done with the rant. Enjoy the codes. They will change soon enough.


----------



## RJJ

Will Carol I would add blind at times to the D&D and have to agree.


----------



## peach

I love the codes; there are some provisions I think are dumb and outdated. I'm kind of surprised that FD's in suburban/rural areas even bother.. even in this metro area, most of the suburban areas are mostly VFDs.


----------



## Pcinspector1

One code I can't get my mine around is the stair spindle maximum spacing @ 4-3/8" and the guard rail maximum spacing @ 4".

I thought the 4" sphere was in reference to the child's head?

Pc1


----------



## TheCommish

Seems to allow the need for on 2 balusters per tread not 3


----------



## Paul Sweet

One code I can't get my mine around is the stair spindle maximum spacing @ 4-3/8" and the guard rail maximum spacing @ 4".

 I thought the 4" sphere was in reference to the child's head?

A toddler playing on the steps is more likely to fall down the stairs than through the guardrail.

I wonder why the code doesn't require gates at the top & bottom of all stairs, instead of leaving it up to the parents to install them when there are toddlers around.  The code doesn't trust parents to install outlet safety covers.


----------



## peach

you'd have to require gates on every step to prevent falls.


----------



## Mech

> you'd have to require gates on every step to prevent falls.


What about wearing harnesses and fall protection gear?  :lol:


----------



## Uncle Bob

Stop it,

Now, I'm going to have to inspect gates at top and bottom of stairs, sheesh.  I miss the old SBCCI; and the wonderful, knowledgeable team they had.  When you called they actually knew what you were talking about.  And, I concure, you could use the last SBCCI codes and not miss a beat when it comes to good construction practices, without all the other crap that was add since then.  However, we got what we got and, unfortunately there is no stopping the ICC book sales corporation.

Uncle Bob


----------



## fatboy

I miss the 97 UBC.............


----------

